# Obituary - Nécrologie - Esquela - Nekrolog - Obituário - Νεκρoλογία



## nevergrown (Feb 20, 2011)

Όταν θέλουμε να θυμόμαστε παλιούς φίλους που μας άφησαν, ίσως τα τραγούδια να είναι αγκαλιές που προσφέρονται να απαλύνουν τον πόνο.

_thiefaine - la ruelle des morts.wmv _


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 22, 2011)

Georges Brassens, 1972 - MOURIR POUR DES IDÉES






Mourir pour des idées, l'idée est excellente.
Moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eu.
Car tous ceux qui l'avaient, multitude accablante,
En hurlant à la mort me sont tombés dessus.
Ils ont su me convaincre et ma muse insolente,
Abjurant ses erreurs, se rallie à leur foi
Avec un soupçon de réserve toutefois:
Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente.

Jugeant qu'il n'y a pas péril en la demeure,
Allons vers l'autre monde en flânant en chemin
Car, à forcer l'allure, il arrive qu'on meure
Pour des idées n'ayant plus cours le lendemain.
Or, s'il est une chose amère, désolante,
En rendant l'âme à Dieu c'est bien de constater
Qu'on a fait fausse route, qu'on s'est trompé d'idée,
Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente.

Les saint Jean bouche d'or qui prêchent le martyre,
Le plus souvent, d'ailleurs, s'attardent ici-bas.
Mourir pour des idées, c'est le cas de le dire,
C'est leur raison de vivre, ils ne s'en privent pas.
Dans presque tous les camps on en voit qui supplantent
Bientôt Mathusalem dans la longévité.
J'en conclus qu'ils doivent se dire, en aparté:
"Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente."

Des idées réclamant le fameux sacrifice,
Les sectes de tout poil en offrent des séquelles,
Et la question se pose aux victimes novices:
Mourir pour des idées, c'est bien beau mais lesquelles?
Et comme toutes sont entre elles ressemblantes,
Quand il les voit venir, avec leur gros drapeau,
Le sage, en hésitant, tourne autour du tombeau.
Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente.

Encore s'il suffisait de quelques hécatombes
Pour qu'enfin tout changeât, qu'enfin tout s'arrangeât!
Depuis tant de "grands soirs" que tant de têtes tombent,
Au paradis sur terre on y serait déjà.
Mais l'âge d'or sans cesse est remis aux calendes,
Les dieux ont toujours soif, n'en ont jamais assez,
Et c'est la mort, la mort toujours recommencée...
Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente.

O vous, les boutefeux, ô vous les bons apôtres,
Mourez donc les premiers, nous vous cédons le pas.
Mais de grâce, morbleu! laissez vivre les autres!
La vie est à peu près leur seul luxe ici bas;
Car, enfin, la Camarde est assez vigilante,
Elle n'a pas besoin qu'on lui tienne la faux.
Plus de danse macabre autour des échafeauds!
Mourrons pour des idées d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2011)

*Agua y Vinho - Egberto Gismonti*


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 25, 2011)

Silence - Jan Garbarek, Egberto Gismonti, Charlie Haden


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 25, 2011)

_Encore une tentative d'exorciser la mort... guillerette mélodie... nostalgie d'une convivialité disparue?_

_Rather than having the funeralations lack of thrills
I'd like best, all accounts made, to get the burial over with
I'd like most to die in water, in fire, doesn't matter where
And even, the extremely harsh not to die at all_


Georges Brassens - Les Funerailles d'Antan - (The beautiful funeral homes of our twenty years)







Jadis, les parents des morts vous mettaient dans le bain

De bonne grâce ils en f'saient profiter les copains
" Y a un mort à la maison, si le cœur vous en dit
Venez l'pleurer avec nous sur le coup de midi... "
Mais les vivants aujourd'hui n'sont plus si généreux
Quand ils possèdent un mort ils le gardent pour eux
C'est la raison pour laquell', depuis quelques années
Des tas d'enterrements vous passent sous le nez

Mais où sont les funéraill's d'antan ?
Les petits corbillards, corbillards, corbillards, corbillards
De nos grands-pères
Qui suivaient la route en cahotant
Les petits macchabées, macchabées, macchabées, macchabées
Ronds et prospères
Quand les héritiers étaient contents
Au fossoyeur, au croqu'-mort, au curé, aux chevaux même
Ils payaient un verre
Elles sont révolues
Elles ont fait leur temps
Les belles pom, pom, pom, pom, pom, pompes funèbres
On ne les r'verra plus
Et c'est bien attristant
Les belles pompes funèbres de nos vingt ans

Maintenant, les corbillards à tombeau grand ouvert
Emportent les trépassés jusqu'au diable vauvert
Les malheureux n'ont mêm' plus le plaisir enfantin
D'voir leurs héritiers marron marcher dans le crottin
L'autre semain' des salauds, à cent quarante à l'heur'
Vers un cimetièr' minable emportaient un des leurs
Quand, sur un arbre en bois dur, ils se sont aplatis
On s'aperçut qu'le mort avait fait des petits
Mais où sont les funéraill's d'antan ?
Les petits corbillards, corbillards, corbillards, corbillards
De nos grands-pères
Qui suivaient la route en cahotant
Les petits macchabées, macchabées, macchabées, macchabées
Ronds et prospères
Quand les héritiers étaient contents
Au fossoyeur, au croqu'-mort, au curé, aux chevaux même
Ils payaient un verre
Elles sont révolues
Elles ont fait leur temps
Les belles pom, pom, pom, pom, pom, pompes funèbres
On ne les r'verra plus
Et c'est bien attristant

Plutôt qu' d'avoir des obsèqu's manquant de fioritures,
J'aim'rais mieux, tout compte fait, m' passer de sépulture,
J'aim'rais mieux mourir dans l'eau, dans le feu, n'importe où,
Et même, à la grand' rigueur, ne pas mourir du tout.
Ô, que renaisse le temps des morts bouffis d'orgueil,
L'époque des m'as-tu-vu-dans-mon-joli-cercueil,
Où, quitte à tout dépenser jusqu'au dernier écu,
Les gens avaient à coeur d' mourir plus haut qu' leur cul

Mais où sont les funéraill's d'antan ?
Les petits corbillards, corbillards, corbillards, corbillards
De nos grands-pères,
Qui suivaient la route en cahotant,
Les petits macchabées, macchabées, macchabées, macchabées
Ronds et prospères...
Quand les héritiers étaient contents,
Au fossoyeur, au croque-mort, au curé, aux chevaux même,
Ils payaient un verre.
Elles sont révolues,
Elles ont fait leur temps,
Les belles pom, pom, pom, pompes funèbres,
On ne les r'verra plus,
Et c'est bien attristant,
Les belles pompes funèbres de nos vingt ans. 

.......................................................................................................

A long time ago, the parents of the dead you put in the bath
With pleasure they throve, the friends
"There's a death in the family, so the heart says to you
“Come lets mourn him at the stroke of noon”
But today's world the stroke isn't so generous
Now when they speak of death, they keep to themselves
This is why, for a few years now
A lot of burials have went under your nose
But where are the funerals of yesteryear?
Small hearse, hearses, hearse, hearses
In which our grandfathers
Followed along, bouncing down the road
The little corpses, corpses, corpses, corpses
Round and rich
Their heirs are happy now
To the gravedigger, to the crunchy-dead, on horseback even
They buy a drink
They go on by
They had their day made
The beautiful pom-pom, pom-pom, pom funeral home
We are going to go over it again, and it's sad
And it's very sad
The beautiful funeral homes of our twenty years

Now, the hearses to the grand open grave 
Carry the deceased to the Vauvert daemon
The unhappies are not even having childlike fun
Imagining their brown heirs marching through shit
The other week bastards, at ninety miles an hour
Drove to a scummy cemetery, carrying one of theirs
When, a tree fell in the woods, they were flattened
We realized that their death made little difference

But where are the funerals of yesteryear?
Small hearse, hearses, hearse, hearses
In which our grandfathers
Followed along, bouncing down the road
The little corpses, corpses, corpses, corpses
Round and rich
Their heirs are happy now
To the gravedigger, to the crunchy-dead, on horseback even
They buy a drink
They go on by
They had their day made
The beautiful pom-pom, pom-pom, pom funeral home
We are going to go over it again, and it's sad
And it's very sad 
Rather than having the funeralations lack of thrills
I'd like best, all accounts made, to get the burial over with
I'd like most to die in water, in fire, doesn't matter where
And even, the extremely harsh not to die at all
Oh, so that reborn'd be some dead puffed up pride
Or, even if all used up
Or Or where, even if he spends more on the top-lid
The men who are more afraid of dying - far above their head

But where are the funerals of yesteryear?
Small hearse, hearses, hearse, hearses
In which our grandfathers
Followed along, bouncing down the road
The little corpses, corpses, corpses, corpses
Round and rich
Their heirs are happy now
To the gravedigger, to the crunchy-dead, on horseback even
They buy a drink
They go on by
They had their day made
The beautiful pom-pom, pom-pom, pom funeral home
We are going to go over it again, and it's sad
And it's very sad
The beautiful funeral homes of our twenty years


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Nomadi - Dio è morto











Ho visto 
La gente della mia età andare via 
Lungo le strade che non portano mai a niente 
Cercare il sogno che conduce alla pazzia 
Nella ricerca di qualcosa che non trovano nel mondo che hanno già 
Lungo le notti che dal vino son bagnate 
Dentro le stanze da pastiglie trasformate 
Lungo le nuvole di fumo, nel mondo fatto di città, 
Essere contro od ingoiare la nostra stanca civiltà 
E un Dio che è morto 
Ai bordi delle strade Dio è morto 
Nelle auto prese a rate Dio è morto 
Nei miti dell'estate Dio è morto. 
Mi han detto che questa mia generazione ormai non crede 
In ciò che spesso han mascherato con la fede 
Nei miti eterni della patria o dell'eroe 
Perché è venuto il momento di negare tutto ciò che è falsità 
Le fedi fatte di abitudini e paura 
Una politica che è solo far carriera 
Il perbenismo interessato, la dignità fatta di vuoto 
L'ipocrisia di chi sta sempre con la ragione e mai col torto 
E un Dio che è morto 
Nei campi di sterminio Dio è morto 
Coi miti della razza Dio è morto 
Con gli odi di partito Dio è morto. 
Ma penso 
Che questa mia generazione è preparata 
A un mondo nuovo e a una speranza appena nata 
Ad un futuro che ha già in mano, a una rivolta senza armi 
Perché noi tutti ormai sappiamo che se Dio muore è per tre giorni 
E poi risorge 
In ciò che noi crediamo Dio è risorto 
In ciò che noi vogliamo Dio è risorto 
Nel mondo che faremo 
Dio è risorto, 
Dio è risorto


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

...
St. James Infirmary Blues - Louis Armstrong






Eric Burdon & the Animals






I went down to St. James Infirmary,
Saw my baby there,
Set down on a long white table,
So sweet, so cold, so fair.
Let her go, let her go, God bless her,
Wherever she may be,
She can look this wide world over,
She'll never find a sweet man like me.

Περισσότερα για το τραγούδι εδώ.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Ralph Tamar tomobile 

(σε γαλλική κρεόλ από Μαρτινίκη)







Maître Saint-cyr 

Si je suis venu ici ce soir, c'est pour le rhum et le chodo 
si vous n'en n'avez pas 
Kyrie kyrie 
si vous n'en n'avez pas 
Kyrie eléison signifie « Seigneur, prends pitié » 


Maître Saint-cyr, maître Saint-cyr oh ! rendez-moi mon automobile 
rendez-moi mon automobile pour que je m'en aille au bourg du Gros-morne 

Quand je suis arrivé au bourg du Gros-morne, j'ai entendu un bruit qui court 
lorsque j'ai demandé ce qui se passait, on m'a dit : « ferraud-la-blonde a violé une chauve-souris! » . 

refrain : 
les esclaves aussi 
Kyrie kyrie 
Avec la sosie (Sosie est un esclave dans la pièce Amphitryon écrite par le dramaturge latin Plaute vers 187 av. J.-C. Dans l'intrigue, le dieu Mercure prend l'apparence de Sosie, ce qui, antonomase, est l'origine du nom commun. ) 
eléison 

Maître Saint-cyr, maître Saint-cyr oh ! je suis venu vous dire s'il vous plait 
lorsque je suis venu la première fois, on m ‘a dit que vous étiez occupé 
Maître Saint-cyr, maître Saint-cyr oh ! 
lorsque je suis venu la deuxième fois,on m'a dit que vous êtes au palais, c'est mon affaire que vous plaidé 

Tout en allant au bourg du Gros-morne, j'ai rencontré deux belles jeunes filles 
lorsque j'ai parlé à la première , je n'ai pas compris ce qui c'est passé 
Quant à la deuxième, tout en criant, s'est transformée en chauve-souris 

refrain : 
les esclaves aussi 
Kyrie kyrie 
Avec la sosie 
eléison 

Maître Saint-cyr , maître Saint-cyr oh ! je vous demande de répondre s'il vous plait 
au palais, on entend dire : « ferraud-la-blonde à la prison ! » 
Maître Saint-cyr , maître Saint-cyr oh ! je vous demande de répondre s'il vous plait 
au palais , on entend dire que je suis condamné au bagne de Cayenne 

Adieu la belle (vie), adieu Gros-morne 
voila qu'aujourd'hui je suis sous les verrous 
Si on vous demande ce qui c'est passé, vous direz que ferraud-la-blonde oui ! 
vous pourrez affirmer que: « ferraud-la-blonde n'a pas violé de chauves-souris ! » 

refrain : 
les esclaves aussi 
Kyrie kyrie 
Avec la sosie 
eléison 

Maître Saint-cyr, maître Saint-cyr oh ! aujourd'hui je suis de retour 
ma bouche est amère, mon coeur est dissout 
mais mon esprit n'a pas oublié 
15 années perdues, 15 années passées 
ma douleur ne c'est pas apaisée 
je vais m'acheter une automobile, pour m'en aller au bourg du Gros-morne 

Tout en me rendant au bourg du Gros-morne, je chanterai à l'assemblée 
je chanterai à l'assemblée, je vous dirai : « n'oubliez pas ! ferraud-la-blonde, tout en chantant, n'a pas violé des chauves-souris ! ».


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 6, 2011)

Geoffrey Oryema - Ye ye ye


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Manu Chao - Helno est mort


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 17, 2011)

Μία λέξη φτάνει...

Lokua Kanza"Le Bonheur"








Akende se boye
Azalaki na posa ya
Baninga, basekisa ye
Anana se boye
Azalaki na posa ya
Baninga basolola
Mawa eleki ye amibuaki
Likolo ya ndako ye ko ndeke te
Mawa elekaki ye apumbue oh
Bandeko bazangi ye se boye

*Des fois le bonheur
Il suffit d’une phrase, d’un mot
Oui, le bonheur
Juste un sourire, un regard*

Anana se boye
Azalaki na posa ya
Baninga basolisa ye
Akende se boye
Azalaki na posa ya
Koseka na baninga
Mawa elekaki ye apumbue
Likolo ya ndako ye ko ndeke te
Pasi elekeli ye akeyi oh
Mawa na motema tokoloba nini oh

Des fois le bonheur
Il suffit d’une phrase, d’un mot
Oui, le bonheur
Juste un sourire, un regard


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 27, 2011)

Poly Styrene

It did not take long for the punk rock movement of the 1970s to lose its creative impetus and lapse into tedious repetition, but Poly Styrene, who has died of cancer aged 53, remained one of the era's true original talents. She became a flamboyant feminist punk icon through her work with her band X-Ray Spex, and continued to carve a boldly idiosyncratic path in both her subsequent solo recordings and her lifestyle.

She was born Marianne Joan Elliott-Said in Bromley, Kent. Her mother was a British legal secretary, who raised her alone, and her father was a dispossessed Somali aristocrat. She exhibited a free-thinking attitude from an early age, running away from home when she was 15 and, almost penniless, hitchhiking her way around music festivals.

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------

